# Convert hybrid to full electric



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

It is quite expensive to convert a gas powered car to full electric in the Netherlands because of emc certificats and rules, rules and rules. So i was think, if i take a Prius, can i put in a better electric motor and more battery power and use it as a full electric car? 
Thats way i dont have any problems with certifications and rules. 

But can i use standard prius controller and other ev parts or are these parts not suitable for higher speed/other batteries etc?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqAzMzT_0qg


----------

